# Besides the ambulance/fd, where else can you work as an EMT?



## JJR512 (Sep 27, 2006)

I asked someone at my fire station (volunteer), who was wearing the uniform of one of the area's private ambulance companies, if he could help me get a job there. He said he could, then he also told me he had another job as an EMT, at a Six Flags amusement park.

I was kind of shocked for a moment because it had never occurred to me before that there are other ways to work as an EMT besides basically doing ambulance work, whether with the volunteer or paid fire department or a private ambulance company.

So now I'm trying to look for a job in other fields, but my mind still isn't working...So far, the zoo is the only other place I've thought of that might keep an EMT on site. Can you please help me by pointing out some other types of places to work that keep EMTs on site?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 27, 2006)

There are so many..
Clinics,
ER's
Casino's
Police Tactical Teams
Airports
Industries
Mining
Off Shore Drilling
Foreign Country Security/Police/EMS Teams
Underwater Welding/Dive Teams

and on .... on 

Good luck,

R/r 911


----------



## EMTalex (Sep 27, 2006)

if your out in california, i heard that Dinsey land and the surrounding area pay very well


----------



## jedirye (Sep 27, 2006)

Eh, I'm kind of in your boat. Most places around here that have EMT's are firedepartments. I want to work in an ambulance but not be a firefighter (well, not yet). I'm going into Medic school and want some experience, so it looks like I'll be commuting an hour for an ambulance company that does emergency calls as well.

Good luck in your search!

-rye


----------



## BloodNGlory02 (Sep 27, 2006)

I did the Six Flags thing in IL. It was a fun job, but you didnt see much in terms of skills, basically bandaid administration. I'd look into security, ER tech's (although most want IV experience), hospital security, stadiums (baseball/football) they might staff a first aid room,


----------



## Jon (Sep 28, 2006)

JediRye... Is AMR or RuralMetro nearby? They've got LOTS of ambulances.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 28, 2006)

Riverboat casinos and day cruise ships might be another place to look.


----------



## Jon (Sep 28, 2006)

I work fulltime as a Security Officer / EMT at an investment firm's headquarters. We have a very low call volume (maybe 150 calls a year over 4 full-time EMT shifts). I like the job becase I get paid the same or more as I would to work transport, but there isn't any heavy lifting involved. Also, the advantage of doing QRS/First Response is that I just get to treat the patient and do a short chart... I don't have to transport, get tied up at the ED, and do a long chart.

My part-time job is with a large transport company doing "Special event" coverage. I get to see tradeshows, concerts, etc. from "behind the scenes." Several of our staff have been 'seconded' to the US government security types (secret service, etc) when the Vice President or Sec. State speaks at a convention in town. I've not done it yet, but would love to do it.

In short... there are many highlights to working in a non-traditional role as an EMT.


----------



## jedirye (Sep 28, 2006)

Jon said:


> JediRye... Is AMR or RuralMetro nearby? They've got LOTS of ambulances.



Ironically, yes, AMR is like within 20 minutes away but I talked to a guy who worked there and he said they don't get a lot of emergency calls. I wouldn't mind it, but I want the job for some hardcore experience and I'm not sure that would cut it. I may apply though anyway; he said you get a sweet pager ^_^ 

-rye


----------



## Jon (Sep 28, 2006)

Rye,

Often, as a BLS provider starting out with an ambulance Co. such as AMR, you will spend lots of time doing 'transport' work. This isn't a totally bad thing. Lots of patient contacts, Lots of assesments, lots of patient lifting and moving experience, and lots of charts to write all help solidify your knowledge from EMT school. Yes, it is boring and dull, but it does give you some valuable experence for further jobs, and you also have your foot in the door if an "Emergency" spot opens up, etc.

As for the "sweet" pager... AMR probably issues them to everyone so that only YOU are resposible for it... so if it breaks, it probably comes out of your pay... If you share the pager with 30 other EMT's, you can often claim "I got it broken this morning" etc... Just some friendly advice 

Good luck.

Jon


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Sep 29, 2006)

*EMT jobs*

Hospitals in their E.R.s Clinics will some times hire EMTs.  I agree with Jon, Ba interfaculty transfers are a great way to get the basics mastered and learn about the different types of medical patients that are out there, and to get good people skills. And also if supervisers see you doing a good job on a basic transports, you will have a better chance on getting on a 911 rig.


----------



## HorseHauler (Oct 4, 2006)

I was working at the local race track (horse), thats another option


----------



## fm_emt (Oct 5, 2006)

BloodNGlory02 said:


> I did the Six Flags thing in IL. It was a fun job, but you didnt see much in terms of skills, basically bandaid administration. I'd look into security, ER tech's (although most want IV experience), hospital security, stadiums (baseball/football) they might staff a first aid room,



Depends on the park. I have a friend that's an EMT at Great America here in Santa Clara, CA and they get all kinds of crazy calls. Plenty of bandaids, but quite a few cuts, joint injuries, diabetic issues, heat related issues, you name it. Sometimes the occasional fight breaks out, so there's a trauma here n' there.

And the EMS agency I work for handles one of the local stadiums. It's a lot of fun.


----------



## JJR512 (Oct 7, 2006)

There is a Medeval Times near me, one of those restaurants with a central arena where they do jousting and stuff like that. If you've seen that movie "Cable Guy" with Jim Carrey and Mattew Broderick, you'll know what I'm talking about. I know all that combat is supposed to be carefully choreographed, so nobody should be getting injurred; still, I wonder if they have someone on hand all the time who's prepared to deal with an accident, and what level of training that person has.


----------



## Summit (Oct 7, 2006)

Ski Patrols
Wilderness guide programs/schools
Doctor's family practices (around here)


----------



## nyfd136 (Oct 27, 2008)

In addition to theme parks (Water slides etc) you might consider the wonderful world of movies (contact the filmmakers to be put on their lists) and
music videos. 
Stadiums and arenas are a great standby place. Only problem is most are contract work thru a paid service but if you are near one find out if the local volunteers are the back up. Free entry to event and usually get fed so not a bad few hours.


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Oct 27, 2008)

If you want to run calls and get the experience I would imagie you wont find much at the zoo etc..., Also at these places you get a few minutes of Pt. contact but not a lot of real experience as when you get in the back of the truck and do a full workup assesment and reassesment, Altough you may ot run many 911 calls you can make transfers interesting if you really look into thier problems.


----------



## Flight-LP (Oct 28, 2008)

nyfd136 said:


> In addition to theme parks (Water slides etc) you might consider the wonderful world of movies (contact the filmmakers to be put on their lists) and
> music videos.
> Stadiums and arenas are a great standby place. Only problem is most are contract work thru a paid service but if you are near one find out if the local volunteers are the back up. Free entry to event and usually get fed so not a bad few hours.



Everyone clear??? ***SHOCK***. We have a pulse, thread resuscitated.................

Seriously though, dream on about working in Tinsletown. Those positions are few and far between. You really have to sell yourself to even get in the door........................

Why on earth would you want to work a public event and not get paid? Free admission means nothing, you aren't there as a spectator, you are there to do a job. But, free food is always welcome.


----------



## Buzz (Oct 28, 2008)

Flight-LP said:


> Why on earth would you want to work a public event and not get paid? Free admission means nothing, you aren't there as a spectator, you are there to do a job. But, free food is always welcome.



Depends on the event, but the last one I worked, my partner and I were getting quite a bit of female attention just walking around in uniform... I was getting paid to be there, but I'd have done it for free. Plus, I got to see some cool cars.


----------



## Flight-LP (Oct 28, 2008)

Buzz said:


> Depends on the event, but the last one I worked, my partner and I were getting quite a bit of female attention just walking around in uniform... I was getting paid to be there, but I'd have done it for free. Plus, I got to see some cool cars.



I'm happy you had were able to experience that personal ego boost. I'm sure in your manager's eyes that was the priority.........................*hint of sarcasm*


----------



## Ridryder911 (Oct 28, 2008)

Okay are we having a marathon on raising dead posts? .. By the way you can also get a job a McDonald's, Burger King, and Wal-Mart .. that is where I see many EMT's go after graduating. 

R/r 911


----------



## HotelCo (Oct 28, 2008)

Malls around your area might hire you to be their first responder.


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Oct 28, 2008)

HAHA HAHA, I did not even look at the date, when I posted.


----------



## jochi1543 (Oct 28, 2008)

Hospital, industrial. I saw a job posting just recently for an EMT-P at a hospital to work with cardio rehab patients. Industrial is pretty boring, but the pay can often be above ambulance around these parts.


----------



## Oregon (Oct 28, 2008)

If you are not located in Hollywood but someplace where they do a lot of location filming, you could hook on with a production company.  I recently had to pass on a film gig (EMT-B, $20 an hour) .  AMR gets most of the contracts for that sort of thing around here, but the indy crews still make some extra bucks.  
Also, the local convention center and expo center staff a first aid room for trade shows/dog shows/sportsmen's shows whatever.  Not exciting, but semi-regular employment.


----------



## HotelCo (Oct 30, 2008)

So I was thinking. And places like Chuck E Cheese... and other childrens places probably wouldn't mind having an EMT around. Might not be working as an EMT there... but you could use your skills and just having that EMT cert might help you in getting a job... that's what I'm hoping anyway.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Oct 30, 2008)

HotelCo said:


> So I was thinking. And places like Chuck E Cheese... and other childrens places probably wouldn't mind having an EMT around. Might not be working as an EMT there... but you could use your skills and just having that EMT cert might help you in getting a job... that's what I'm hoping anyway.



Okay, not to be rude, but what does and why does a restaurant need an Emergency Medical Technician? What skills were you taught.. how to add additional Canadian Bacon and extra cheese? 

I was just joking and being derogatory about McDonalds.. but talk about demeaning a profession! 

If restaurant wants to know what to do.. give a simple choking and CPR course, much cheaper and more effective. One does not a health care professional to be on the premises for the "just in case". We have became too paranoid in our society. 

R/r 911


----------



## HotelCo (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm just trying to give info on getting a job... i'm sure the EMT will put you above... If other places are like my town... it's hard to get a job ANYWHERE. Much less at an ambulance company or FD. Even the children's restaurants have fights, falls, bumps and bruises around here... so you can have a little work with it... but not much.

Perhaps it was a poor suggestion...


----------



## John E (Oct 30, 2008)

*While it's true...*

that people who want to work as Set Medics would get more work in SoCal than most other locales, there is work out there in other parts of the country  for those who look for it.

It's not for everyone, you have to be willing to put aside some of the "Ricky Rescue" attitude and realise that you are a part of a group of people working to increase safety and promote better health on the set. If a Set Medic can help keep the talent or a key crew member working after an injury or illness, they could be saving a producer literally tens of thousands of dollars, the ones I work for know that and they show their appreciation in my day rate.

As for some of the other advise I've read here, there's no "film company lists" that I'm aware of. There is a union, IATSE 767, First Aid Providers. It consists of EMT's, Paramedics, RN's, MD's, Rescue Divers, etc. Union work is the hardest to come by and ironically it doesn't pay as well as what I primarily do which is work on commercial productions. You've have to be willing to start on low or non-existent budget films to make the contacts with producers and production coordinators who do the actual hiring in the industry. 

I don't want to sound insensitive or arrogant but $20.00/hour is at the very low end of the pay scale. Of course you have to provide your own equipment but if you're willing to work hard and do a good job, there are people making a 6 figure income working as Set Medics in the film industry. To keep that in perspective, I worked on a car commercial earlier this year for 4 days, the talent budget for that job alone, according to a source in the production company was $2,000,000.00. 

Another avenue is event coverage, not as an ambulance attendant standing by, the only people making any money at that are the ones that own the ambulances, but working for the venue and providing first aid for employees and attendees at concerts and similiar events. Starting pay for that is around $20.00 per hour. Again, it's not like working on an ambulance. I'm sure that most folks here look down on event and Set medics, that's fine. 

I would also look at things like CPR instructing, health fair screenings. If someone out there has an enterprising streak, start a company providing EMS care for youth sports events. Parents will pay a lot if it means that their kids are safer and are gonna get prompt treatment if there's an accident on the field. 

And if all else fails, teach the thousands of new EMTs who think that they're gonna make a career at a job paying minimum wages...

John E.


----------



## Ttlatroo (Jun 22, 2016)

Bump*

The hospital I work in is also hiring EMTs as hyperbaric technicians to assess patients vs and such before, during, and after treatments. Also they train you on running the hyperbaric machines. Just another option for anyone who's still interested in knowing other directions than those previously mentioned in this thread.


----------



## luke_31 (Jun 22, 2016)

Really getting old with people posting into really dead threads. This one is eight years old since the last post. If you have something useful to post start a new thread.


----------



## Summit (Jun 22, 2016)

Ttlatroo said:


> Bump*
> 
> The hospital I work in is also hiring EMTs as hyperbaric technicians to assess patients vs and such before, during, and after treatments. Also they train you on running the hyperbaric machines. Just another option for anyone who's still interested in knowing other directions than those previously mentioned in this thread.


They don't require DMT??? 
Most places I know use RN,  RT,  or DMT+EMT


----------



## Ttlatroo (Jun 22, 2016)

luke_31 said:


> Really getting old with people posting into really dead threads. This one is eight years old since the last post. If you have something useful to post start a new thread.



I found this thread on the first page of a Google search which suggests that the question and information are still relevant 8 years later. Do you prefer new people to come up with the same responses for any particular reason or are you just nitpicking?

Many people still wonder what their options are. I'm just adding to the list of ideas that already provided here not yet outdated by new laws or significant change of practice.

If this thread makes you feel old, that's not my problem. The information is still good.

Thanks for sharing your thoughts.



Summit said:


> They don't require DMT???
> Most places I know use RN,  RT,  or DMT+EMT



At this hospital they don't require it, because they will train you on the equipment and chamber levels. You're basically there to monitor the patients vital signs. They do however expect you to have at least 2 years of emergency medical experience.


----------



## luke_31 (Jun 22, 2016)

Ttlatroo said:


> I found this thread on the first page of a Google search which suggests that the question and information are still relevant 8 years later. Do you prefer new people to come up with the same responses for any particular reason or are you just nitpicking?
> 
> Many people still wonder what their options are. I'm just adding to the list of ideas that already provided here not yet outdated by new laws or significant change of practice.
> 
> ...


Not saying your information wasn't good. And Google will pull up anything it has in its database regardless of when it was posted, so making that it came up in a Google search that lithos thread was still relevant is incorrect. The information is good but new threads have been created much more recently on this forum regarding the topic you were posting under.


----------



## OceanBossMan263 (Jun 22, 2016)

I work for a Township in NY that hires mostly seasonal employees to provide EMS coverage for ocean beaches. We have more seasoned leadership in a few people retired from EMS who stay active through us, plus one year-round full time employee and an ED and EMS-credentialed physician who come back after working as an EMT for the agency years ago. Pay isn't great compared to even the IFT companies, but work environment and attire are great, plus it turns out this is a pretty good place to gain experience for new EMTs, as the work is first response/fly car kind of stuff and they're out there in the field for a bit before an ambulance arrives.


----------



## Ttlatroo (Jun 22, 2016)

luke_31 said:


> Not saying your information wasn't good. And Google will pull up anything it has in its database regardless of when it was posted, so making that it came up in a Google search that lithos thread was still relevant is incorrect. The information is good but new threads have been created much more recently on this forum regarding the topic you were posting under.



That's fine. Google doesn't make it relevant. If it was by chance it still doesn't change the result. All of the information was relative to a question i, myself, was asking. This thread came up without me needing to comb through pages of results, so I added to it. I apologize for not checking through the pages of more recent threads before adding on to this ancient subhuman hieroglyphics text from before the 2010's.


----------



## Summit (Jun 22, 2016)

Ttlatroo said:


> I found this thread on the first page of a Google search which suggests that the question and information are still relevant 8 years later.



Ah... it makes sense now...

Well, MMiz is pretty good at the SEO thing.


----------



## ERDoc (Jun 23, 2016)

OceanBossMan263 said:


> I work for a Township in NY that hires mostly seasonal employees to provide EMS coverage for ocean beaches. We have more seasoned leadership in a few people retired from EMS who stay active through us, plus one year-round full time employee and an ED and EMS-credentialed physician who come back after working as an EMT for the agency years ago. Pay isn't great compared to even the IFT companies, but work environment and attire are great, plus it turns out this is a pretty good place to gain experience for new EMTs, as the work is first response/fly car kind of stuff and they're out there in the field for a bit before an ambulance arrives.



I spent a summer working at one of the county beaches on the east end.  Not much medicine but it was a lot of fun.


----------

